# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  مشروع تطريز الشيل و العبايات والجلابيات

## فولك دبي

خواتي

اللي تبي تفتح محل عبي و شيل

محل جلابيات مطرزه

محل اي شي يخصه بالتطريز

او حتى تسوي لها مشروع في البيت

بامكاني اساعدها بالتطريز..على ايدي مطرزين ماهرين...وباجود انواع الخامات من الفولك و الخيوط 

وباسعار منافسه جدا

نطرز على القطع العاديه...وعلى الجلد...وعلى الشنط و النعله و كل شي يطرز عليه نطرز...

ما عليكم الا تيبون الخامات و نحن نتكفل بالتطريز و في مده بسيطه و اسعار منافسه...

اللي يحب يعطينا الخامه و نحن نطرز له على ذوقنا....او يرسم لنا التصميم و نطرز له حسب رغبته

نتعامل مع وايد محلات عبايات و نطرز لهم...ومنها حناين...

و نطرز بكميات كبيره....

وهاي بعض الاستايلات اليديده امس مخلصينها لاخت في العين











المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## فولك دبي

هذي ستايلات ثانيه 

والصور للشيله من الامام للتطريز و الخلف عشان تشوفون نظافة الشغل و دقته

والشغل كله شغل يد مب مكاين

----------


## بــيــــداء

بالتوفيق يا قلبي ...

----------


## ماما قصايد

ما شالله الله يوفقج ان شالله

----------


## jeenan

السلام عليكم....

اختي لو سمحتي..

شوه بالنسبة لتطريز الملابس..

يعني الشكل والتطريز على الثياب....

لو ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص؟؟؟

----------


## سود الهدب

بصراحه انا بالي هالمشروع ,وان شاء الله بتعامل وياج قريب ..
بتوفيج الغاليه .

----------


## نوف الثريا

ممكن رقمج حبوبه عالخاص أبا اتفاهم وياج على هالمشروع..لج تحياتي^_^

----------


## برق لمع

شو اسعاركم

----------


## فولك دبي

تسلمن عزيزاتي عالتشجيع و ربي يوفق الجميه ان شاء الله

اسعار التطريز تتراوح من ال 80 لين ال 120 للشيل المعروضه

ويعتمد السعر عزيزتي على حجم ومساحة التطريز والخامات المستخدمه

واللي طلبن عالخاص...ان شاء الله دقايق و الرد عندكن

----------


## فولك دبي

وحبيت اقول انه كل زبون و زبونه نسوي لهم ستايلات خاصه ما نكرره الا بطلب منهم حسب طلبيات زباينهم...

وانا حطيت هالصوره بطلب منها و استئذان

----------


## sa7ara

ممكن رقمج عالخاص
وشكرا

----------


## زكية الذكية

ممكن رقمج ؟؟

----------


## سويدية عسل

ممكن رقمج الغالية؟؟

----------


## فولك دبي

هلا عزيزاتي 
طرشت لكن عالخاص

----------


## ام علي...

موفقة الغالية...

----------


## uaemoon

:22 (8): 


> ممكن رقمج الغالية؟؟

----------


## موناليزا ***

> خواتي
> 
> اللي تبي تفتح محل عبي و شيل
> 
> محل جلابيات مطرزه
> 
> محل اي شي يخصه بالتطريز
> 
> او حتى تسوي لها مشروع في البيت
> ...


ممكن تفاصيل اكثر؟؟؟

----------


## عديله

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
تحياتى اختى وكل عام وانت بخير عساكم من عوادة انا عضوة جديدة من السعوديه وعجبتنى الموديلات
المعروضه الرسمات رائعه والالوان اروع وحابه استفسر بخصوص خياطه العباءات هل ممكن نرسل
المقاسات ونوعيه التطريز والقماش لانى اريد الشراء بالجمله وسيكون تعاون مثمر باذن الله
وارجو ارسال التفاصيل ع الخاص و الاسعار بشكل مفصل
وشكرا

----------


## أسماء زكي الدين

بالتوفيق أختي 


بصراحة شغلك جدا نظيف ومتقن ومنسق

----------


## فولك دبي

uaemoon 
طرشت لج الرقم عالخاص

شمس الشرق
الغاليه شو من التفاصيل حابه تعرفين عنها...اسألي و فالج طيب

عديله
وكل عام و انت بصحه و عافيه
وحياج الله بين خواتج و ناسج
الغاليه انا ما عندي خياط....بس تطريز...لو ترسلين لي العبايات مقصصه و مخيطه
بس خلي الاكمام بدون خياطه اذا حابه التطريز يكون عليها...
بطرزها لج...اما الشيل انا اروم اخذ الخامه من عندنا مب مشكله...
لانه الغاليه اذا انا تعاملت مع خياط هنا ما عندي اي مشكله بس ما اضمنه يخلص الطلبيه في الوقت المطلوب و يضبط المقاسات...


اسماء زكي الدين 
عزيزتي من ذوقج الحلو الغاليه

----------


## فولك دبي

متوفره في المعمل 22 شيله جاهزه
بتطريزات مختلفه
قيمتهم 2300 درهم
كانت طلبيه لاخت والغيت التعامل معها
اللي حابه تاخذهم تخبرني

----------


## فولك دبي

عزيزاتي

لو سمحتن اللي مب جاده ... لا تطلب رقمي..او تراسلني....بس لمجر الفضول.. و تسالني الشيله الوحده كم تكلفني و كم ربحي و كم و كم و كم...

هاي اسرار مهنه....واللي مب جاده..فلتقل خيرا او لتصمت

----------


## bint-alnoor

ممكن تفاصيل اكثر عن الاسعار وكيف طريقه التواصل معاج
مشكوره

----------


## فولك دبي

اختي بنت النور

سعر التطريز يختلف بحسب مساحة التطريز و المواد المستخدمه

والاسعار تبدأ من ال 80 لفوق..  :Smile: 

وبطرش لج رقمي

----------


## دانة جميرا

مرحبا ختيه .. موفقه ان شاء الله .. واسموحه

----------


## فولك دبي

تسلمين الغلا الدانه و نورتي الموضوع بمرورج

وهاي بعض الديزاينات اليديده

والسموحه الصور مب وايد واضحه

وشكرا

----------


## فولك دبي

واليكم المزيد من الشغل اليديد

----------


## ام غايوتى

الشغل حلو ونظيف تسلم الايادى 
بالتوفيق

----------


## فولك دبي

تسلمين عزيزتي و انتي الاحلى

----------


## أم عبدالله77

ما شاء الله فكره حلوه
افكر في فكرة اني اسوي مشروع 
بس حاليا اقدر اشتري منج شيله وحده مثلا يعني مب بالجمله ؟؟
واذا عطيتج قطعة وديزاين لجلابية اطرزينها لي و لا لازم بالجمله 

وياريت اطرشي لي رقمج ع الخاص

----------


## د . صحة وجمال!!!

روعة...
عايزة رقمك لاني بموت في العبايات

----------


## فولك دبي

هلا عزيزتي ام عبدالله
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله...وان شاء الله نساعدج في مشروعج
هيه تقدرين....بس مثل ما تعرفون سعر الحبه يختلف عن سعر الجمله..
نطرز بالحبه الغاليه عادي...

د.صحه و جمال
من عيوني

بطرش لكن الرقم

----------


## $سعوديه وافتخر$

اختي ممكن التفاصيل على الخاص
لاني باذن الله راح افتح مشغل واحتاج للتطريز وابغى شغل جديد وغريب

----------


## حكايات

اختي لو سمحتي أبغي الرقم والتفاصيل على الخااااااااااااص

----------


## دهن العود والعنبر

هلا فولك دبي

عندي مشروع في العبايات .... بس الموديلات عندي ..

طرشيلي رقمج

----------


## فولك دبي

طرشت لكن عزيزاتي عالخاص

----------


## #ام خليفة#

موفقة الغالية...انا بعد عندي مشروع عبي وتصاميمي عندي ....ابا الرقم والاسعار عالخاص...

----------


## أتومة

أختي ممكن تخبريني إذا بغيت أتعامل معاج كيف وكم بيكلف ؟؟ 

أرجو الجدية فالموضوع

----------


## Miss_Talents

اختي ممكن رقمج ع الخاص 

ضروري

----------


## منــــــايــــــا

بالتوفيق

----------


## ام فطوووم

السلام عليكم 
اختى الغاليه ممكن الرقم واذ فيه موديلات انعم 
وشكرا

----------


## jeenan

السلام عليكم 

اختي ممكن اكلمج على الخاص...

----------


## راعية الهوش

لو سمحتي لو بغيت اسوي شيل للعيد عندج تقدرين 
على الخاص

----------


## مهره2

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## فولك دبي

السلام عليكم

نظرا لظروفي و وعدم التفرغ عدم قدرتي على متابعة المعمل و طلباتكم

سيتم اغلاق الموضوع وايقاف استقبال الطلبات لحين اشعار اخر..

والسموحه منكم

----------


## نواري

إذا كان عرضج موجود راسليني على الخاص وشكرا

----------


## راعية الهوش

لو سمحتي لو بغيت الموديلات الاولى الخمس كلها بكم تسوينها

----------


## سود الهدب

ونحن بنتظارك باقرب وووووووقت ,وعسى المانع خير ..

----------


## الجنـ سلسبيلةـة

بالتوفيق

----------


## cute_dubai

وقفتي الشغل اختي او استقبال الطلبات

----------


## فولك دبي

تسلمن حبيباتي

وقفت استقبال الطلبات فديتكن...لين تتحسن الظروف و يخف الضغط علي شوي..

لانه الحين معظم طلبات الشنط و المكياج مستلماتنهم مندوباتي...

اما الشيل و العبي للطلبات الفرديه وقفتها...لانه..صعب اعطيهم لانهم ما يعرفون للمعمل..

لازم انا بنفسي اتابعهم..

----------


## عيون دبي

الغاليه انت عندج محل في دبي ولا شو

----------


## فولك دبي

هلا الغاليه

فديتج ما عندي محل عندنا معمل نطرز للمحلات

----------


## فولك دبي

بنات 
رجعت استقبل طلبات التطريز
وعندي حاليا خياط عبي بعد..
اللي تبي تسوي مشاريع..حياها الله..
واسعاري كلها للجمله..مب للمفرق...اسعار المفرق تختلف...
وللجمله اقل شي استقبله 5 قطع..
وشكرا

----------


## miss-bentuae

بالتوفيق اختي

----------


## عيون شامية

بالتوفيق حبيبتي 
واذا كان عندك شغل كتيير 
ممكن انا اشتغل معك 
لان عندي خبرة في هذا المجال

----------


## شما المحيربي

أتمنالج التوفيق حبيبتي ^_^

----------


## رويه

ممكن رقمج حبوبه عالخاص أبا اتفاهم وياج ..لج تحياتي

----------


## فولك دبي

تسلمن فديتكن..

عيون شاميه الغلا ممكن ترسلين لي شو مجال خبرتج يمكن نستفيد من بعض و اذا صار نصيب نشتغل مع بعض...

رويه بطرش لج الغاليه عالخاص

----------


## Lo0oLiTa 21

ابدااع وشغل مرتـــــــب فديتج

بالتوفيق ان شاءالله حبيبتي ..

----------


## استغفرالله1000

ممكن رقمج حبوبه عالخاص أبا اتفاهم وياج ..لج تحياتي

----------


## فولك دبي

طرشت لج الرقم عالخاص الغاليه

----------


## غرشوبه عيناويه

روووووووعه

----------


## نحل العسل

بالتوفيق اختي مشروع حلو

----------


## اريج 7

حبيبتي ممكن اعرف سعر الشيلات سعر الجملة

----------


## فولك دبي

تسلمن فديتكن..

اختي اريج

بالجمله عندي الاسعار للتطريز تبدأ من 80 درهم الى 150 درهم على حسب مساحة التطريز و الخامات المستخدمه 
اذا بتيبين انتي الخامه للشيل نحن علينا نطرزها 
واذا تبيني انا اييب لج الخامه من عندنا..فديتج سعر الطاقه لخامة برج الامارات 350 درهم ها سعر محل الجمله ..وبيطلع لي فيها لو تقصينهن وارين ربع بيطلع لج 21 شيله او 22 شيله...

..
وتقدرين الغاليه انتي تححدين متوسط السعر اللي تبينه..
مثلا تبين كل الشيل نطرزها لج ب 80 درهم...او100 درهم....فنطر ز لج حسب السعر اللي تحددينه

----------


## شوخ ام بطي

الشغل فن والله 
تبارك الرحمن ... ماشاء الله .. ربي يوفقج ... صدق نظيف  :Smile:

----------


## أم اليازيه

ما شالله الله يوفقج ان شالله

----------


## روح الوداع

بتوفيج الغاليه

----------


## فولك دبي

تسلمن فديتكن من ذوقكن الحلو

----------


## شموخ القلب

بصراحه فنان الشغل اتمنى لج التوفيق

----------


## هند..

ماشاالله عليج شغلج وايد حلو انا تاجره مبتدأه في الشيل والعبايا وعندي وايد افكار حلوه بديت في العيد والحمدالله نجحت وانا كبدايه حابه التعامل وياج بس حبيت اسأل الفولك والقطع عليه وشغلج مع الخياطه والتطريز والعبايه 80 الى 120 ولا لا ياريت اتردين عليه

----------


## فولك دبي

تسلمين فديتج شموخ القلب..
...

عزيزتي هند...
من ذوقج الغاليه.تسلمين..
الغاليه التطريز مع الفولك علينا و سعر التطريز فقط على الشيله من 80 الى 120 بالنسبه للشيل المعروضه...في مجال السعر ينقص لو الشغل اخف و في مجال يزيد لو زاد الشغل..
الخامات للعبايه و الشيله عليج...
تحبين نخيط لج..بنخيط لج بس توفرين لنا الخامه..والقياسات

----------


## دلووعة البدو

_ماشالله شغلج وايد حلو 

ربي يعطييج العافيه والصحه ع جهودج الطيبه 

وربي لاهانج الغلا

وربي يرزقج ويوفقح غلايه 

وربي يحفظج_ ^ــ^

----------


## فولك دبي

تسلمين غلاي دلوعة البدو..
وان شاء الله انزل لكم ديزاينات يديده...

----------


## d_khoonmeera

بالتوفيق

----------


## ميار

حابه اسوي مشروع ياريتك تساعديني وكيف التفاصيل

----------


## قوس الربابه

ما شالله الله يوفقج ان شالله

----------


## الـــغـــنـــوج

مشاءالله شغلج وااااااايد حلو ونظيف

الله يوفقج

----------


## كثيرة الأحلام

اختي فولك دبي ... شوفي الخاص

----------


## Al7esn Kellah 2

بتوفيق اختي

----------


## golden rose

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## ام حمود00

يعني بالجملة كم حبة بتسوين لي شيلة 
واذا عندج تطريز للجلابيات ممكن انشوفه

----------


## الفل

بالتوفييييييييييييييييييق

----------


## alyazih

الغالية ممكن كيفية التواصل على الخاص
جاده بالموضوع

----------


## ام حمود00

وينج اختي ما رديتي علينا

----------


## فولك دبي

اسمحن لي بنات عالتاخير 

كنت مسافره ...

مشكورات خواتي عالتشجيع...والحمدلله شغلنا وايد تطور الحين...بعد ما غيرت الخياطين و المطرزين...

لانه صارت لي مشاكل و طلعوا خونه و خسروني ...واعتذر نيابة عنهم عن البنات اللي تعاملن معاي وتاخرت طلبياتهن...والحمدلله تفهمن فديتهن..

المهم..يبت خياطين و مطرزين يدد وايد احسن ويبت مكاين خياطه ....

ومن فتره يبت مكينة التطريز بالكمبيوتر....

وان شاء الله بنزل لكم موضوع يديد مع صور يديده....

عادة شغلنا كله بالجمله للمحلات...والحمدلله ياخذون من عندنا كم من محل في الغرير...محلات عبي و محلات قطع الفساتين

وحبيت اني اعرض في المنتدى عشان اساعد البنات اللي عندهن مشاريع....

سواء مشاريع العبي والشيل ..او الجلابيات والقمصان (( معظمهن يسون عندي تطريزات الستايل الهندي على الشيفونات و الكريب))...وتطريز مفارش النفاس...

والحمدلله الكل كان راضي عن الشغل خاصه الشغل اليديد..

فاللي عندها اي استفسار و اي سؤال انا حاضره...ما يردها الا لسانها

----------


## همس البنفسج

ما شالله الله يوفقج

----------


## Miss Cavalli

الله يوفقج عزيزتي ... حمدلله على سلامتج .. و لج وحشه ^_^

----------


## FIRST ONE

موفقه اختي بس هل عندج محل في دبي علشان انشوف البضاعة لو حبينا نشتري

----------


## أم زايد

بالتوفيق

----------


## فولك دبي

تسلمن عزيزاتي

مس كفالي و لج وحشه الغلا  :Smile: 
..

اختي فرست ون.....انا ما عندي محل عندي مشغل...وما نصمم نحن نطبق تصاميم البنات و المحلات...
يعني ما عندنا شي جاهز للبيع....

انتي تعطينا الديزاين و نحن نسويه لج...

----------


## mo0o0o0ni

شغلكم وايد حلو حبيبتي

موووفقة

----------


## ميشو 2

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## فولك دبي

بعض تصاميم التطريز

----------


## باشة الغيد

موفقه

----------


## ميار

ان شاء الله نتعامل معك حلو شغلكم كم بتاخذي الشغل بالجمله ممكن التفاصيل

----------


## فولك دبي

يا مرحبابكن خواتي...

حرام عليكم تعبتوني و انا اشرح 

طاحن بلاعيمي اقصد صبعي هههههههه

صبوعي طلعت فيها عضلات و انا اكتب التفاصيل خخخخخخ

عزيزاتي حبيباتي

الاسعار تختلف من ديزاين للثاني

حسب الخامات المستخدمه و حسب حجم الشغل...في شيل ب 80 و شي ب 150 و شي حتى ب 300 

نحن نسوي حسب طلب الزباين و تصاميمهم و حجم الشغل و شو الخامات و هل من عندنا و لا من عندهم الخامات...

----------


## moon2000

رد مشروع العباة والشيلة مب حلوة

----------


## فولك دبي

> رد مشروع العباة والشيلة مب حلوة


ما فهمت عليج الغلا

ممكن توضحين ؟

----------


## مخيوفه

الله يوفقج الغاليه بس ماقلتي انتي عندج محل ؟؟ وياليت رقمج للتواصل

----------


## راعية فزعه

بالتوفيج يالغلا

----------


## فولك دبي

اتمنى الجديه من كل وحده تطلب رقمي للتواصل

----------


## عود لبان

ما شاااء الله .. و الله حركاااات عجيبة و غريبة في نفس الوقت

----------


## ام سمسومة

أنا راسلتك بخصوص التطريز و ما رديتي علي
ممكن رقمك على الخاص
و شكرا

----------


## فولك دبي

تسلمن عزيزاتي

وام سمسومه اسمحيلي الغلا و طرشت لج عالخاص

----------


## .بنت قطر.

حبيبتي ممكن اشوف صور التطريز اللي بالكمبيوتر ؟
و لازم نعطيج العباه ساده مفصله و جاهزه ؟ والا شلون ؟

----------


## dhn_30d

حبيبتي ممكن رقم االتلفوون للتواصل ؟؟؟

----------


## فولك دبي

هلا عزيزتي بنت قطر..

ان شاء الله الله الغاليه بشوف لج اذا في شي من شغل الكمبيوتر في المشغل..لانه الطلب عليه جدا قليل..

وبالنسبه للعبايه...على راحتج...اذا ديزاين عادي نحن نسويها لج بس تعطيني مقاساتج...

واذا ودج بشكل معين ترسلينها لي مقصوصه وانا اطرز لج عليها و ارجعها

----------


## فولك دبي

دهن العود غناتي شوفي الخاص

----------


## المياسة

وياريت اطرشي لي رقمج ع الخاص بلييييييييييييييييييييز.........

----------


## عقروووبةuae

بالتوفيق الغاليه


نتقابل في الخاص

----------


## .بنت قطر.

اوكي الغاليه
ناطره الصووور ..

 :Smile:

----------


## (00نواره00)

ماشالله رووووووووووعه بالتوفيق انشالله

----------


## Lady Oscar

أختي طرشت لج غالخاص ممكن الرقم

----------


## سارة

مشالله عليج والله 
الله يوفقج نشالله 
انا عندي مشغل ..للعبايات والشيل ولجلابيات ..بس توه يديد ,, ونشالله ربي يوفجني به 
والسموحة

----------


## دولتشي*

ممكن رقمج لو سمحتى عالخاص

----------


## أم الطيب

شغلج وااااااااااااااااايد حلو 
والله يوفقج ياعمري

----------


## قطوه ملسونه

موفقه الغاليه ^_^

----------


## الغيثية

بالتوفيق يا قلبي

----------


## sara1

الغالية ممكن رقمج على الخاص

----------


## دلوعه_باباتي

هلا اخت فولك ، شغلج واااااااااااااااايد مرتب ، بغيت أسألج وين أقدر أتعلم التطريز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وتسلمين فديتج

تحياتي 
اخت دلوعة باباتي(وحيدة أنا بدنيتي)

----------


## المرود

فكرة حلوة والله
اتسووين بعد جلابيات

----------


## إماراتية تون

موفقة عزيزتي

----------


## miss2008

هلا غناتي .. موفقه يارب

----------


## نوره :)

السلام عليكم، 
ممكن اختي تعطيني رقمج الخاص او ايميلج عشان اتفاهم معاج بخصوص الجلابيات اذا بغيت اتسوينلي كميه منهم..

----------


## جوهرة النت

بالتوفيق اختي الغالية

----------


## sogirlish

الغالية أنت من وين

----------


## *أم حمداني

ما شاء الله عليج والله يوفقج

----------


## *أم حمداني

ما شاء الله عليج والله يوفقج

----------


## ظبويه

موفقه حبيبتيى

----------


## الرووضة

ممكن رقمج على الخاص ويين مكان محلكم بالضبط

----------


## القمزية

فوفو لو يبت قطعة مخمل بيشجلي اياها الخياط بشج معين ؟

----------


## الأرستقراطيه

ممكن أختى رقمج ع لخاص

----------


## الجورية الحلوة

بالتوفيق

----------


## هنوودة الحلووة

اختي ممكن رقمج وعنوانج

----------


## أم حمد و ع

> متوفره في المعمل 22 شيله جاهزه
> بتطريزات مختلفه
> قيمتهم 2300 درهم
> كانت طلبيه لاخت والغيت التعامل معها
> اللي حابه تاخذهم تخبرني


الله يوفقج الغالية الصراجة يتي في وقتج
انا كنت ابا ابدى مشروعي بس مب عارفة
من وين ايب الخيايط لانهم يكلفون

ممكن اختي الرقم عالخاص او تفاصيل اكثر
او شي اسعار اقل؟

----------


## جـــروح

ممكن العنوان حبيبتي والتفاصيل على الخاص

مشكوره

----------


## silent lip

الله يوفقج

----------


## hind494

مكن الرقم حبيبتي

----------


## Jadore

حبيبتي ممكن التفاصيل ع الخاص
يعني احنا عندنا التصاميم بس نبي الي يسويهم ..

----------


## Simply Me

ما شالله الله يوفقج ان شالله
و يبارك في رزقج

----------


## الفيروزي

موفقه حبوبه 
^.^

----------


## cute rouma

روووووووووعة 

موفقة

----------


## @ النحلة @

الله يوفقج ياالغالية

----------


## أم_حمده

الله يوفقج حبوبه

----------


## nnaaddaa

ممكن الرقم حبيبتي ...؟؟

----------


## الورات

حبيبتي طرش لي رقمج وعنوانج ضرووووووووووووووري

----------


## um.meera

ممكن رقمج الغاليه

----------


## جميريه1

موفقه

----------

